# Australia’s ‘Islam Extremist Infestation’



## American_Jihad (Jun 12, 2017)

I forget who it was but they told me they had no trouble with islam, B/S...


*Australia’s ‘Extremist Infestation’*
*An Australian sheikh is warning that radical Islam is infiltrating the country.*
BY CALLUM WOOD • JUNE 3

Australia’s Muslim society is “infested by extremists,” according to Imam Sheikh Mohammed Tawhidi, an Islamic cleric in Adelaide.

In the wake of the Manchester bombing on May 22, Tawhidi appeared on one of Australia’s primary morning shows, _Sunrise,_ and stated, “We have a large number of Muslims that are extremists, even in Australia, and we see them when they come out in the Sydney riots, and we see them attacking the police.”

Tawhidi has taken flak at home and has appeared on Islamic State hit lists for his promulgation of “moderate” Islam. Despite living in supposedly peaceful Australia, the sheikh is in hiding.

*Not Very Muslim of You …*

...

*The Enemy Inside the Gates
*
...

<p>Australia’s ‘Extremist Infestation’</p>


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 12, 2017)

Here in America we have a extremist Christian infestation.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 12, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Here in America we have a extremist Christian infestation.


Yeah yes the TROLL is at it again, just wanted to let the newcomers know about you matthew...


----------



## theliq (Jul 13, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Here in America we have a extremist Christian infestation.
> ...


You are not wanted in Paradise......Moron


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 15, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Here in America we have a extremist Christian infestation.


You mean a leftist/socialist/commie/criminal/racist infestation but not for long as it's devouring itself...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 15, 2017)

theliq said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


That's right your the moron that said the worlds a-hole had no problems with islam, lair...


----------



## Silent Warrior (Jul 16, 2017)

Another something rocks with a dumb post.  Someone else that needs to add "dumb as a box of" to his avatar.


----------



## The Great Goose (Jul 18, 2017)

Pretty dramatic.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Jul 25, 2017)

> Welcome to the thoroughly weird world of Mohammad Tawhidi, the man the mainstream Muslim community has dubbed Australia's "fake sheikh."
> 
> Anointed as a religious leader by the tabloid media, this Shia extremist is using its newspapers and television programs to wage a sectarian war against Australia's majority Sunni community. And their audiences can't get enough.
> 
> ...



Mohammad Tawhidi, who is dubbed Australia's "fake sheikh", is known as a Shia extremist, who is waging a sectarian war against the majority Sunni community. Tawhidi is not even qualified as an Imam or Sheikh.


----------



## 007 (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## theliq (Jul 25, 2017)

Silent Warrior said:


> Another something rocks with a dumb post.  Someone else that needs to add "dumb as a box of" to his avatar.


Once an Asshole,ALWAYS AN ASSHOLE


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 26, 2017)

theliq said:


> Silent Warrior said:
> 
> 
> > Another something rocks with a dumb post.  Someone else that needs to add "dumb as a box of" to his avatar.
> ...


Is that a new Aussie cheer from the earths a-hole. Now back to subject, you once told me you had absolutely no problems with islam down yonder...


















WHAAAAT!!!


----------

